# My BMC



## haydos

Hey guys,

Here's my Pro Machine SLC 01:

BMC Pro Machine 51
EC90 SLX Fork
Record 2009 11 speed - Full group.
EC90 Stem - 110mm
EC90 Zero Setback Post 31.6
EC90 SLX3 Bar 44cm
Specialized Toupe 143 white
Tune Cages

Wheels:
DT Swiss 240's w Edge 38mm Clinchers 

Lightweight Gen 3

Thanks to Jared @Cyclingedge in Melbourne for sorting me out alot of this stuff.

The Edge's are awesome. I would certainly recommend these to anybody.
The lightweights - well...they are LIGHTWEIGHTS!!

Since taking the Pics I added White Speedplay Stainless pedals.

I havn't weighed it, but to me it's a nice, light, raceworthy bike.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## teffisk

I just wanted to let you know that I hate you. Now that you have fulfilled this what more do you have to live for?


----------



## benchpress265

Nice! Have you found any advantage to the 11 speed vs a 10 speed.


----------



## haydos

Benchpress265,
not really, the hoods are a big step forward though. Much more ergonomic.

teffisk,
don't be like that - I still ogle many other bikes out there too!


----------



## benchpress265

Haydos

I got a 2004 BMC SL01 with a 2005 Dura Ace 10 speed Group. Got mine used for about half the original cost about 2 years ago and the bike only was driven twice for about 60 miles . Real nice bike for me though, I just do recreational riding up to about 50 miles per ride. My bike does turn a couple heads basically because there are few BMC's in South Eastern Pennsylvania. Don't think I will every need a 11 speed, especailly Campy Record. Do like the looks of your bike though. The hoods on my Dura Ace could be a bit more ergonimic, takes there toll on you after about 40 miles.

Your BMC is really a looker, enjoy it!


----------



## haydos

Hey Benchpress265,

Cool that you have a BMC too!
I hated shimano 7800 hoods - loved the shifting but could not get comfortable. I loved the old Campy ones but these feel much better. Perhaps it's because they have blended the old campy hood shape with the shimano ones and they are a good compromise.

Cheers.


----------



## NealH

Nice looking bike. Are those Edge wheels available as a set of clinchers or, must one have them built up?

Give us some comments about the BMC ride characteristics.


----------



## haydos

here in oz at the minute they are built to order. If you live in the US you can buy prebuilt versions from ligero, with the ligero hubs.

I havn't got out on it much yet, but it is sublime. I'll post ride characteristics in a couple of weeks once i've given it a good workout (i'm away from home all this week - so no rides  )


----------



## Cunego

are all those red decals on the "rear fork" (sorry, but I don't know the english word for it) really original? I haven't noticed them before, but maybe they are some kind of sponsor thing?


----------



## haydos

Cunego,
They are standard on the frame. I have not added any decals.


----------



## teffisk

which wheels do you perfer? which for racing?


----------



## haydos

once i've been out on them more i'll let you know. Cheers


----------



## teffisk

aight, but also, how is that fork? is it stiff enough? I have been cautious of buying one because people reported it was flexy. Thanks again. I enjoy eyeing that beauty.


----------



## gibson00

How are you liking the SLX3 bars?? Do they feel reasonably shallow?


----------



## teffisk

So is this the bike you noted changing the group to Red on? I have to see!


----------



## haydos

Teffisk,
I'll try and add the pics before the weekend. Took it out for the first time with red on it last night for 40k. I am a big fan of the shifting on the RD. The FD is okay - not quite as good as Campy. Very happy though.

Gibson00,
I notice the short reach on the top more than the shallow drop. These are certainly not as shallow as the FSA bars. I like the shape though.

It was windy last night so I went out on edge 1.38 tubs. They spun up really well. Very happy also.

The one thing I really noticed riding this bike is how smooth it is - particularly with tubs. Noticably more than my old cervelo/s-works tarmac. I think this will be great for long rides on Melbourne's crappy coarse roads.

To those that bag the ec90slx fork as being a noodle - I can't agree. It seems stiff enough to me - and I am no lightweight 60kg climber either.


----------



## haydos

The blue Z4 Parlee has the same fork as this and i am yet to hear a bad thing about the fork on that bike - i've actually never heard a bad thing about the Z4 at all!


----------



## swimfan

Hi haydos !!!
That it is a lovely bike, please kep ur thread active i realy love ur bike, love to those seat post & the stem it loks like the c90 whell the stem it is, the c70 and c90 seat post are very similar, congrats & if I´m are invited will be coming here see u.


----------



## haydos

Thanks Swimfan.

Yeah it's all EC90 stuff - i need to drop the stem another 7mm and cut the steerer. I will be doing this in a couple of weeks - then it will look really euro-pro!

I'll post a few shots from different angles hopefully before the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## 2002

I love everything about your bike especially with the lightweights on. Very nice build. Wondering how light your bike is.


----------



## swimfan

I have this one from the last ¨¨ Vuelta a México ¨¨ i hope u liked.


----------



## haydos

I actually havn't weighed it yet. But my shop and I think it's about 5.9-6.0kg going off what other bikes we know weigh.

One thing for sure is Red makes it definately lighter than with the Record 11 on it.


----------



## dadoflam

haydos
Really nice effort - must admit that the 2008 white scheme SLC01 colour scheme is winning me over from my 2007 red scheme (which was what wone me over to the SLC01 originally)

Really nice build - I think your weight guesstimate of 6kg would be on the money for the 2008 frame (at least the 2007 frame still has some bragging rights!)

Nice to see someone flexible enough to slam the stem down as well - very bussiness-like look! I'm really enjoying the edge wheels and Jared certainly does a great job!

Must admit I do find the SLX fork a little soft although I am a bit heavier than you - mainly notice it under brakes on decsents going into corners although is also very obvious when pedalling on a bike stand. I am saving for an Edge 1.0 fork when they eventually arrive - perfect match for the unidirectional carbon frame and wheels!

Enjoy!


----------



## haydos

Thanks Dadoflam.

Yeah the 1.0 fork seems to be taking forever to come to market. Will be awesome when it lands though.
I might start tuning bits and pieces - maybe get some Vuma's - but we'll see... I might just spend that money towards another bike, maybe a Parlee or something...

Decisions...decisions...


----------



## dadoflam

Look - with two sets of wheels like that you're well on the way to another bike - in my less lucid moments I keep thinking about two bikes - a US build (SRAM Red, Edge Composite wheels and forks, Zipp Vuma cranks, bars and stem etc etc) and a Euro Build (Record, THM cranks and fork, Lightweights, Syntace and Schmolke components etc etc ) - you could have a Parlee frame for the former but not sure about the latter - the BMC totally screws up this concept of course because it is a Euro bike built of US carbon technology (I am intentionally ignoring where it is made of course!) 

Hey wait a moment - both bikes could be BMC's!! - US and Euro - if only those Racemasters weighed 900g instead of 1450g - then they would be really cool instead of just weird!

I must admit if compact cranks are your thing (they are mine) the Vumas are pretty spectacular items.

Of course the good-ol days of buying stuff offshore (or offshore stuff) has just ended with the AUD$ exchange rate going through the floor in the last month! - my Parlee Z2 dreams may have just taken a holiday!

Sorry - I seem to have drifted off post here - really nice bike!
Cheers
J


----------



## haydos

Thanks again!

I think if I build another bike i'll make it a boutique build. AX, Schmolke, Tune etc. on a Parlee or similar...

Cheers!


----------



## dadoflam

I understand where you are coming from and two months ago I would have been right with you - really depends upon your intended use - I don't do enough km's to justify two top-end bikes and the bad weather here is still pretty good so no wet weather bike either. Last month I got my BMC below 5.6kg - it just started to feel a touch fragile (which in reality it probably wasn't) and had a couple of functional compromises that stopped me from confidently and comfortably using it for longer rides such as the Parlee FD clamp - looks great but just kept flexing and giving my FD setup hell

My new rule is 6kg is a good weight and that full functionality counts - that weight will allow a good selection of cool frames - even Ti - with say Lightweight or Edge Composite wheels, comfortable saddle and solid components. I'll keep an eye out for your next build with interest.

In the meantime enjoy the Pro Machine!


----------



## haydos

Dadoflam,

What do you think of the KCNC brakes? as opposed to the Red calipers?

I've got the Parlee clamp also... have you used a shim? it may help...

I just put Stronglight rings on my Red cranks - mainly for looks, but they do seem to shift better than the standard rings...they do weigh a little bit more though 

6kg is nice - it's light enough to brag about (a bit), but still can be ridden 400km a week. Sounds half intelligent hey!


----------



## nicks2192

that white BMC is hot man congrats.


----------



## dadoflam

What do you think of the KCNC brakes? as opposed to the Red calipers?

I never fitted the Red calipers as I was already running the KCNC brakes. I am really happy with them - stop me as well as my previous Ultegras - I'm pretty sure that the Red brakes and DA brakes will stop you quicker but these perform well enough for me and over 100g lighter which is also an issue for me. Mind you when I started riding brakes were really speed modulation devices so any modern brakes is pretty OK.

I've got the Parlee clamp also... have you used a shim? it may help...
Nah - it flexes through the ends where the bolt is - I persisted with it for 6 months with Red and Ultegra and two different chainsets and FD's - I've gone to the Red FD clamp

I just put Stronglight rings on my Red cranks - mainly for looks, but they do seem to shift better than the standard rings...they do weigh a little bit more though 

The Red rings have had many reports of issues - first edition were widely reported (even by the local agent) as being quite flexy and prone to throwing the chain if you weighed anymore than a gnat. Given the ring issues and relative high weight of the cranks I went straight to the Vumas - I bought a set of Vumas from the US for less than a Red chainset would have cost me here in OZ.

I understand that a really good performance combo with the red cranks are the DA7800 rings - some of the pros were using this to overcome the red ring issue during TDU earlierthis year.

6kg is nice - it's light enough to brag about (a bit), but still can be ridden 400km a week. Sounds half intelligent hey!

I'll buy it! - my issue isn't whether the bike can do the distance - its more about whether the rider can!!


----------



## haydos

Hey Dadoflam,

I've been looking at it and now's the time to buy here in Aus as the prices havn't risen yet - although they will definately soon. Especially if you can get deals...

Perhaps the Z2 already has gone up and you might need to downgrade to a Z3 ( still an awesome bike frame - better than 99% of what else is available).

Anyway, thats what I think!

Thanks Nick2192!


----------



## dadoflam

haydos said:


> Hey Dadoflam,
> 
> I've been looking at it and now's the time to buy here in Aus as the prices havn't risen yet - although they will definately soon. Especially if you can get deals...
> 
> Perhaps the Z2 already has gone up and you might need to downgrade to a Z3 ( still an awesome bike frame - better than 99% of what else is available).
> 
> Anyway, thats what I think!
> 
> Thanks Nick2192!


Your probably right about the timing and an opportunity quick buy - unfortunately I'm not ready to jump at my next build yet. Jared knows that for me if its a Parlee its a White Z2 or nothing - level top tube for me on my next bike whatever it is - compact frames just don't do it for me.
The Parlees are certainly a quality product from what I've seen and heard and is on my shortlist with Baum, Ruegamer - or a BMC if they decide to advance the Pro Machine with an ISP or something or lighten the Racemaster (thought I'd better bring this back to a BMC subject line!)


----------



## haydos

I would say it's not long until BMC offer the Pro Machine with a Racemaster style seatpost arrangement - albeit with titanium clamps etc to bring the weight down a bit. Probably come out on the 2010 bikes...

Other than Parlee I also like Crumpton - and am a fan of the new Ulteam Time. One of my mates has just ordered one - can't wait to see it.


----------



## Lookbiker

I have a Parlee front clamp and it flexes like crazy on my BMC. Going back to a Record clamp.


----------



## haydos

As promised, here are some pics with Red on it and some Edge Tubs...

They are on loan until the clinchers are finished properly.

I changed the rings to stronglight rings from standard - why? only really because I like the look of em more! They do shift a bit better though!

Before you mention it - I know my garage door is dirty - i'm not allowed to use the hose on it due to water restrictions here in Melb.

I havn't changed over the cassette on the LW yet so can't go on my bike for now


----------



## haydos

Another Pic;


----------



## Gretzky

Beauty BMC!!!
I went from Red to Campy 11 with mine, and couldn't be more happy. 
Did I read correctly that you prefer Red over 11?


----------



## haydos

for me yeah - i prefer Red. Its not that campy isn't excellent - it's just my bad thumb doesn't agree.


----------



## MERAKMAN

swimfan said:


> I have this one from the last ¨¨ Vuelta a México ¨¨ i hope u liked.



Nice! I like the bike too


----------



## redrider

Hi Haydos, that's my favorite color of all the Pro Machines. Congrats! 

I have a chance for the nude '06 Pro Machine. It is a size 51 (54tt). I normally ride frames with a 52-53 cm top tubes. I was just wondering you tall you are? I am 5'7" with 30" inseam. Short arms and torso. I want to get an idea if the 51 would be too long for me. I really want to avoid running a 90mm stem. Thanks for your time!

rr


----------



## haydos

Hi Redrider, 

I'm 174cm tall and I ride with a 71cm saddle height (from centre bbkt to top of seat). I don't know my exact inseam! (funny hey!) although i'm told i have a longish torso. My stem is a 110mm and i'm using the 75mm reach EC90slx3 bars.

I'm about to go longer on my stem to feel more race like as i actually feel a bit cramped in the drops at the moment.

I suppose the best thing to do is go to a bike fitter and have them recommend what you should do. Trust me it will be worth the $$. It's very hard to get correct info re;sizing off the net as everybody is different, everybody measures differently etc.

Good luck and if you end up with a BMC i'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## mytorelli

do you know how much the wheels weigh? I'm thinking about a similar set for christmas.


----------



## haydos

LW's are around 1100g, Edge 1.38 tubs are 1080g w- DT 240's and the 1.38 clinchers are around 1300g with DT 240's.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mr. Finn

It's official, I now have bike envy. Great bike!!


----------



## JeremyP

Haydos, I'm also 174cm and ride with a 72cm saddle height. I run a 120mm stem with 3T Rotundos. Had a test of the Z4 over at Jared's with the Edge 1.38 tubs with DT190 hubs. It goes like a rocket at under 6kg. Am torn between a custom painted Z4 with Record/Chorus/Super Record or Z1 with my current SRAM groupset. The Edge fork I had fitted on my existing rig is stiff!

Maybe we'll run into each other one day hehe.


----------



## haydos

You couldn't go wrong with a Z4 - he's got an orange custom one there and it's hawt! 

I'd only step up the the z1 if you didn't like compact and couldn't get a std geometry frame to suit you. You could almost buy 2 z4's for the price of a z1!

Cheers.


----------



## malanb

hey mate!,I really need your helpI'm about to purchase a bmc scl01, but I can't take it for a ride. I live in Venezuela and the dealer is in US. I was lookin at the bikes geometries. from my bikes, i usually have a size 51, but this bike run with a long top tube. there is no way I could test ride it.
I measure almost 1.72 cm, my inseam is 80 cm. I ride a 70.5 - 71cm saddle height, the distance from the front tip of my saddle to the center of my head tube is 40 cm. with the tip of my saddle 4.5 cm behind the center of the bb. using a 120 mm stem. dont lkie shorter stems. and my bars are around 8 - 10 cm below my saddle deppends. It would be awesome if you could meassure your bike, in those areas. thanks , malan


----------



## malanb

hey mate!,I really need your helpI'm about to purchase a bmc scl01, but I can't take it for a ride. I live in Venezuela and the dealer is in US. I was lookin at the bikes geometries. from my bikes, i usually have a size 51, but this bike run with a long top tube. there is no way I could test ride it.
I measure almost 1.72 cm, my inseam is 80 cm. I ride a 70.5 - 71cm saddle height, the distance from the front tip of my saddle to the center of my head tube is 40 cm. with the tip of my saddle 4.5 cm behind the center of the bb. using a 120 mm stem. dont lkie shorter stems. and my bars are around 8 - 10 cm below my saddle deppends. It would be awesome if you could meassure your bike, in those areas. thanks , malan


----------



## haydos

Hi malan,
sorry I missed your post. I hav'nt checked the bmc forum for a while.. If I was you I'd go for the next size smaller 49? Especially as you like a long stem. You might need a spacer in there though. If you weren't as fussy on the stem length u could get a 51 and just run a 100 with shortish reach bars. If you need any other info, just shoot me a pm


----------



## BMCUSA

*Team Machine 2010...*

Size 55
Super Record
Bora Two Ultra
3T Aluminum stem - 140mm - Negative 17
Deda Aluminum bar - 46
Weight with 2 full water bottles: 15.2 Lbs.

The rider - this will be a separate posting ;-)


----------

